
AngelList just spammed my entire network “Accidentally” - cgallic
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/angellist-playing-dirty-users-connor-gallic?published=u
======
jeffmould
I used to really like AngelList and thought of it as a great replacement for
LinkedIn, but recently they seem to be more on a track to morph into LinkedIn.
Unless something has changed, and it doesn't sound like it has, almost every
profile update requires an email exchange to occur. The new "who's viewed your
profile" feature is eerily familiar of LinkedIn (i.e. turn your profile to
private so people don't see). I hate to see them fall into the same hole as
LinkedIn.

------
edoceo
I got a notice about profile being viewed in "private mode". Then "click here
to see who it was". I have the cognitive dissonance.

